# copper how much...



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello

Okay I have a 6 yr old pygmy doe that has a hair thinning problem, but that could be many things so I was trying to decide what to do about it when today I noticed one of the other pygmy girls 2yrs old hair is turning red.. 

So from what I read this would be a copper deficiency..

So what do i do now..

They have mineral blocks from TSC.. But how do I give them more to help them get better? and how much is enough. 

The oldest one weights about 45lbs and the little one about 25lbs I think.. 

Thank you in advance Donna B


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I understand goats dont get enough of anything from blocks but salt.
Iwould get loose minerals for goats with at least 1750ppm copper with the calcium ratio half that.
They might appear to OD on it at first but will level off. They might get a little runs when first introduced. Nothing to be concerned about.
Sometimes my girls inhale it like candy & at other times they just pick at it. :wink: 
Put maybe a cup of it out free choice & replenish when it gets low.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

loose minerals are better then blocks (dont know why they sell the darn things when they dont work!)

also you can get copasure which is copper rods in a bolus, you break it down into smaller amounts then the large bolus since its made up for cattle.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I've found bolusing the most effective and safe way to get those levels back up and restore a healthy coat.


----------

